# where to get glass food jars in bulk



## anea18 (Nov 14, 2010)

does anyone know a place in the uae where I can get them from? I do need a lot, so IKEA and other such ideas are unfortunately not interessting.
thanks.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Dragon Mart


----------



## anea18 (Nov 14, 2010)

Rutilius said:


> Dragon Mart


Thanks.
Sure? Do you have any idea about prices?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

It should be cheaper than all other locations. But if its only a small quantity that you require, the ride all the way to International City may not be worth it.

One more thing... the prices of everything at Dragon Mart are negotiable! (Usually end up getting it for half the price that they quote)


----------

